# Hot Weather=Hot Bite!



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed the bass bite turn on with this hot weather? It seems like where I'm fishing, the hotter it gets the better they're chewing. The past few days have been a killer topwater frog bite. Yesterday, magnum worms produced well, the Yum Mightee worm in plum color. Here are a few pics.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Those are some quality bass right there. I agree with you generally. I do think they have pulled out of their post spawn depression. Except for last trip I've noticed the bass are much fatter now than a month ago. So they've got to be feeding well. Imo this time of year is all about what time of day/night you fish. If you beat the banks midday you're gonna think the fishing is terrible. You can have success early or late though doing that now still. Im spending most my time jigging near offshore cover close to the channel/deep water. Or laydowns and whatnot near shore but either shade or deeper water is crucial during daylight hours this time of year imo. 

Frog bite has been hot though in evening. If i miss one i throw the Pop'R back next cast if its open water. If its not open i follow with a Sluggo. The hookup ratio is much better for me at least.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

With fish being cold blooded, their metabolism is tied to water temperature. The warmer the water, the more they eat because they digest their food faster. One thing about summer is....the food chain is going so strong that feeding periods, while more frequent, are usually shorter. That's why timing is so important in summer. You can go to one of your best deep water spots and fish it hard and not catch a thing, and come back an hour later and load the boat in 15 minutes. The fish (bass) are usually a lot more predictable in summer too. Once you find them they generally will be somewhere fairly close to where you found them the day before or the week before. I do love me some summertime fishing.


----------



## FishandHunt59 (May 16, 2009)

That's what the Master of structure fishing "Buck Perry" said....The hotter it get's the better the bass bite!

Steve


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Booyah!
Nice fish.


----------

